# Dislocated My Shoulder yesterday



## Butterfly (Nov 24, 2014)

Anybody out there ever dislocated their shoulder?  The ER put it back,bit it is still incredibly painful.  Not like it was before they fixed it, but still awful ( I have a sling and a thing that goes around to hold the arm to the chest. Also pain pills that are making me feel fuzzy and stupid.

If you ever dislocated your shoulder, how long was it before you felt semi human again?

Please excuse the bad typing -- I am trying to do it one-handed.


----------



## oldman (Nov 24, 2014)

I never dislocated, but I did separate mine, which required surgery. Just a word of caution. Only take those pills when you need them and not the "one pill very 3-4 hours as needed for pain" as they may be prescribed. They are probably hydrocodone or oxycodone. Nothing to fool with.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry!  Ouch!  My husband dislocated his about 40 years ago playing football/soccer.  I'll ask him how long it took.


----------



## Lee (Nov 24, 2014)

Butterfly..... ouch!!!!....how did you dislocate it? What happened?


----------



## Twixie (Nov 24, 2014)

I dislocated mine about 10 years ago..it was about 4 weeks before it was bearable..

Sorry...


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry about your shoulder, Butterfly, my husband fell and hurt his shoulder that required surgery, they inserted a pin that later worked itself out.

I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 24, 2014)

Lee said:


> Butterfly..... ouch!!!!....how did you dislocate it? What happened?



I tripped over an extension cord walking into my bedroom yesterday morning,  caught my left arm on the high footboard as I fell, and dislocated my shoulder.  I spent the greater part of the day  at Pres ER.  I think it was the greatest pain I have ever been in,  notwithstanding copious amounts of morphine.   I wasn't very ladylike  about it-- I did a lot of hollering and screeching and thrashing about,   but they said everybody does that with a dislocated shoulder. They were  all very kind. 

They finally got the shoulder back in but I am still in a lot of pain.  They gave me oxycodone for home, but it doesn't really cut it.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 24, 2014)

oldman said:


> I never dislocated, but I did separate mine, which required surgery. Just a word of caution. Only take those pills when you need them and not the "one pill very 3-4 hours as needed for pain" as they may be prescribed. They are probably hydrocodone or oxycodone. Nothing to fool with.



I know.  I've go experience with these meds from my hip replacements last year.  I will be careful.  It's oxy, and it makes me feel really fuzzy and stupid.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 24, 2014)

I tore a rotator cuff a couple of years ago, and the primary care doctor gave me a prescription for Oxy, and referred me to a specialist.  I took the Oxy pills for a couple of days, but they made me half "loopy".  I can understand why some people get addicted to these things, because they are a synthetic Cocaine.  I found that taking a Generic Aleve, "Naproxin Sodium" worked just as well, without the side effects.  Besides, the Oxy has a nasty side effect of constipation.  When I got to the specialist, he gave me a Cortisone shot, and referred me to a therapist who drew up a set of exercises I could do at home on my home gym.  Between the Cortisone shot, and the exercises, I worked through this thing in about 3 months.  

I would be Very Careful with these pain pills, and use them ONLY as a last resort.


----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2014)

I agree with the warning on the pain pills.  I had shoulder surgery a few years ago and part of the procedure was that they had to dislocate my shoulder to do the surgery.  Thankfully, I was under anesthesia at the time, but I think that was a major part of the pain afterward.  I took the pain pills they prescribed for me twice and they left me nauseated and "out in space" so I just went with over-the-counter stuff after that.  Most important: if the doctor has told you to keep your shoulder iced, DO IT!  That will definitely help with the pain.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your injury Butterfly, hope you heal quickly...hugs. :love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your fall and injured shoulder!  Hope you heal well!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2014)

Butterfly, so sorry. I have no experience with this, but hope you'll be okay soon!


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2014)

I have EDS so I dislocate both shoulders easily and it happens frequently. Once I dislocated my left shoulder putting on my seat belt. A relative who was with me massaged it back into place and I drove us home. No sweat.

It takes 12 weeks for the shoulder's ligaments to completely heal. You'll feel strength returning to your shoulder everyday. Be careful lifting anything heavy. Do gentle exercises. Be patient with yourself. I wasn't in any pain with my dislocated shoulders, so if you feel pain just do what the doctor says.

After you heal, be more mindful of the shoulder you dislocated because once you've had a dislocation, it's easier for it to happen again. 

Good luck. Hugs. You'll recover from this, no problem!


----------

